# New To Club



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Greetings all, we are officially Outbackers as of Dec 26th. We picked up a left over 2006 28RSDS. Although we are not new to camping (pop-up owners), this is our first travel trailer. Unfortunately the trailer had to go to storage within a few days (in case it ever snows this year). Come April the modifications can begin.









Nathan
DW
DS-'03
DD-'06


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome!!! Congrats on the new camper..


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Nathan








Glad you found us!

A big congrats on your first travel trailer! Excellent choice going with an Outback!
Spring will be here before you know it and you will soon be Outbacking!
Enjoy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome - Great choice of floor plan.

As you get time and desire, update your info so we know where you are from.

Another serving a cool-aid coming up


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Nathan. I also moved from a pop up. After 6 trips with cranking that thing up and down plus times to load the refrig, I gladly got my Outback.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! You're one of us, now!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the best spot on the net..... congrats on the Outback, we were pop-up campers tell June went to the Outback and never looked back ... Best thing we ever did


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Nathan!







Always good to have another Michigander on board.







April will be here before you know it, although the way the winter is going here so far, you could get your baby out of storage next week.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Nathan









Happy Camping and Travels









willie


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to love it. We too moved up from the tent trailer last month. We took it out once already and loved it. You will too.
Chabbie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Nathan!*








Boy... That's going to make for a looong winter! But I promise it will be well worth the wait!









Glad you have joined us!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Great model, that 28.. You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nathan and family,

Greetings from the Great State of Texas! and Welcome to our world.

Don't worry, Spring will be here before you know it.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Nathan









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 28rsds









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome, I am sure you already know this is a very valuable site packed with info. I have said this before but I feel it is like having a 24hr support line about your Outback. We to just upgraded to our first TT and will FINALLY pick it up this week-end.

Scott


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers Nathan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto to what CampingFan said and Welcome!







Ours is in storage too. Bring on Spring


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

You're going to love this website. Be sure to log on when you start having those first few questions. You are certain to recieve many answers or solutions.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers y'all!









We just bought our Outback in August and have enjoyed several trips in it. You can learn a lot from this website, for sure.

If you get tired of waiting for spring, you could always move to Texas and camp year 'round.









BTW, what's is the deal with Outbackers and Kool-aid? Have you guys been drinking again?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Chasgirl said:


> Welcome to Outbackers y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ten more days til we make the trip to Lakeshore. I hope winter does NOT arrive yet!! I read a post in "For Sale" where the seller had "de-Gilligan-ized" his TT. OB decals are ordered: I can hardly wait to start.








david


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME!!! WELCOME!!! WELCOME!!!

This is the best little (not so little anymore) site in cyberspace and you'll soon learn that Outbackers.com is more than a site, its a family!!

Pass the kool-aid please....

Judi


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That is a great floor plan......Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the site.







I hope you and your family enjoy yours as much as we have.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chasgirl said:


> BTW, what's is the deal with Outbackers and Kool-aid?
> Have you guys been drinking again?


BTW, what's is the deal with Outbackers and Kool-aid?

A: They go hand in hand during rallies from what I understand...It's Doug's secret recipe









Have you guys been drinking again?









A: The real question should be, Are you guys still drinking?


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Nathan. Welcome to Outbackers. You are going to love your new camper.

We are also newbies from Michigan and former pop up campers.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Nathan,

Lots of great info and very helpful fellow Outbackers are now at your disposal. What a deal!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Having bought your Outback and then put it in storage, you're going to drive yourself crazy hanging around here and hearing from our friends in the South that camp all winter long.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks all for the warm welcome! The way I see it is I have 3 months to plan and prioritize the Mods. Acutally we'll spend the first season locally (within the state) so we can get everything set up. Then in 2008 we'll start showing the trailer the country.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Congrats on your new TT!! You'll love it for sure!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------

